# electric paint roller



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey everyone, FNG to this site and can't believe I didn't come across it sooner.
I've been lurking around and reading past posts to catch up and cant find an answer to this question and hope you can help.

Has anyone tried any of the electric paint rollers that are out there? Every time I walk by it in the store it looks like it wouldn't be a bad unit other than the fact that you have to use the proprietary rollers. I also wonder about the clean up issues, and/or changing colors.

Any input is appreciated.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

where do you get electric paint?


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> where do you get electric paint?


I know you can get it because I've seen the electric paint removers. Maybe on the DIY shelf next to the electric paint roller?


----------



## woodtradesman (Sep 22, 2008)

Amazing, first cordless hammers now electric paint rollers.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2008)

Hardy har har.... You guys need a bigger audience.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Can you tell us more about it, because this is the first I have heard of this.I really thought you were pulling our leg?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

OK, now that I did a search on it I see what you are talking about.Whats in the store is a DIY roller with a pump that pumps the paint up to the roller.I would not use one of these little ones, I do have a poll and roller that attaches to my hose from my graco pump but the only time I use this one is when I have very rough walls, and a lot of them,and I'm doing the same color.Usually used where you don't want to have any over spray.These little ones are not worth the time or money, as for as I'm concerned.


----------



## TopShelf (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks John. I went back, took it out of the box and had a good look at it. My spidey sense was warning me already when I saw the Black and Decker label on it before hand, but I thought what the hell maybe they did come out with something good. But I have to agree with you, it`s not for a pro application.


----------



## Trickpatrick (Nov 17, 2008)

I had the Grayco one and used it once.

It would build up paint in the center and not the ends of the roller sleeve.
The pole seemed light until it was full of paint.

I thought it would be faster to do cielings because you wouldnt need to put it back in the bucket for more paint.

But then you never give your arms a rest.

Real waste of $

IMHO


----------

